# Our New Littles That We found Dumped By The Highway



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

On our way home from picking up our new LGDs and a Nigerian Dwarf buckling, a miracle happened, for us as well as these bitty puppies. Two lane country highway, 70+ mph, exhausted from a whirlwind 24 hour trip to two farms through two states, 3:00 in the afternoon and my FIRST cup of coffee (!!!!!), the temperature was dropping and the skies were about to open up with a vengeance, when I spot these two tinys in a ditch, next to the box in which they had been dumped.

Of course I picked them up and brought them home, now making the cargo inside the SUV four puppies, one goat, and three people. Geez louise.

These pups, which looked to be about four weeks old, were covered in fleas and of course had worms too, one was anemic, they were both starving and dehydrated, and they were so cold. They are now on the mend, are staying with us forever as I think they are a gift as well as a miracle. It took a lot of things throughout the day going right as well as wrong to put us on the road at that point at that particular time.

Sweet little Duke (so named because he is the smallest), and Walter (named after Walter Matthau because of his little grumpy face).

A pox on the house of the people who could do such a thing.

The day I found them, they were so scared and sickly...















Little Duke with my giant Newfoundland Maybelline. Quite a size difference!


















A week and a half after we found them, they were feeling better and were getting round little puppy bellies.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Awww! Congrats on your sweet little foundlings!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Thank goodness you came along and saved them! They are so cute!


----------



## terradura (Mar 19, 2012)

Good for you and LUCKY for them!

They're looking healthy and ready to learn about their new place. Maybe take over...?

I'd like to see what they look like as they grow up.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you both, I absolutely adore these two. I love all my animals, but these boys just melt my heart with their loving little spirits, despite their sad story. Never thought I would have a little dog, let alone two. But they are staying. No way am I going to shuffle them around after what they have been through, when they finally feel safe. Plus they are super cute and I WANT to keep them!


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

terradura said:


> I'd like to see what they look like as they grow up.


Me too! Other than their coat markings they look completely different. I originally thought they were a Jack Russell/Chihuahua mix, but then found a pic of some rat terriers that look like them.

Duke has short little legs and a Chihuahua looking face, while Walter is taller and looks more like a Russell.

No matter what they look like, I am determined to make them big dogs in little bodies. No snippy yippy dogs here!!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I love their fat little puppy bellies!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

I spy some noses that need booping!


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Ooooh what adorable little ones! Congrats on the cuties - and a curse on whoever dumps puppies!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Looks like rat terrier mixes. RT are smart dogs but can take a while to catch on to the potty training thing. Expect them to take 9-12 months to be fully potty trained AND crate training definitely helps!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

They are adorable!!
Bless you for taking them and healing them up and giving them a chance. :bow:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

lucky puppies! that they were found and that YOU found them!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you for your kindness. I would have rescued them too. They are adorable.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Too cute. I'm thinking beagle and terrier.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

They are adorable! Bless you for taking them in and giving them a good home. They are very lucky dogs!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Very cute. They kind of look like a jack russel mix or something? 
It is possible that Mom was moving them, and they got lost on the move.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

They are so gooooooooooorgeous!


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

They were cuddled up next to a box, in a ditch. I don't think they were lost, it was way too far away from anything for them to have walked; they were too little, and their hips were kind of curved and wobbly, likely because they hadn't had good nutrition in their little lives. Their guts were FULL of trash, like the poor babies had been scavanging for whatever they were eating. Their mouths were too little to even eat toy breed puppy food, so not sure what they had been eating.

At this point, two weeks later, after eating good food and puppy milk, their hips look good and they have nearly doubled in size, it seems. Little Duke looks like he will always have midget legs, but Walter is getting tall! They are currently sleeping on a pillow, and it is snowing outside. I couldn't be happier that my new little buddies are safe and warm.

They have been good about going potty on their puppy pads since we brought them home. Even my house trained Newfoundland peed on one! That was like an elephant peeing on a paper towel, bless her big confused heart.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

They are absolutely adorable!

A pox on the house of the people who did this isn't enough...seriously, just how sub-human does someone have to be to dump PUPPIES on the side of the road?!?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

One of the best farm dogs I ever had I found with his litter sister by the side of the 'county' road on the Crow Indian reservation in Montana, in the snow, in January. They had obviously just been weaned, were probably around 5 or 6 weeks old at the most.

I don't know how people can do it either. I just do not understand the mentality and lack of caring behind it.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I would say odds are the are JRT/Chi crosses. People probably sold the other puppties and dumped what they coldn;t sell not unusual to see people with no animal husbandry sell puppies at 4 weeks! Sounds like they have fit right in!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

earthkitty said:


> At this point, two weeks later, after eating good food and puppy milk, their hips look good and they have nearly doubled in size,


I'm glad you have them. You are taking good care of them.

We had an LGD pup that would pee on a piddle pad when he was little and in the house. We got him at 5wks of age, so he stayed inside for 2+ mo. Him using the piddle pad was great when he fit into your arm, but when he was an adult, he would still come in and do it. It filled the piddle pad pile. It was cute to see that huge dog positioning carefully, then semisquat and lift one foot off the floor to hit the pad just right. He wasn't in often, but I always bring the big ones in if it is too hot or too cold. I don't want them to suffer in 90 degree heat or more, or in below zero cold.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

All I can say is that I am glad I didn't see the person doing it, because then I would be in jail for running him over and my husband would be stuck caring for all our animals by himself!!!!!

I just don't get why people would do this to tiny puppies. Older dogs admittedly are more difficult to place, but there are always people who will take puppies, especially when they know the likely fate that will befall the unwanted. Shelters, rescues, people like me, those things are always in place to stop this kind of behavior. As a matter of fact, the county animal shelter wasn't but fifteen minutes from where I found these babies.

People are stupid. Or worse.

My personal belief is that people who lack compassion for defenseless beings, (or worse, go out of their way to do harm), should be shot. That type of personality never serves any kind of beneficial purpose to society in general.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

You put that so well! :goodjob:

Over the many years Hubby and I have rescued too many animals to count. Goats, pigs, dogs, cats, calves, horses, even an alpaca :stars: 

Every one of those animals has been a blessing to us in so many ways. 

Another forum I read has a special curse for people who abuse animals - chronic explosive diarrhea. This is my wish for the subhuman life forms who dumped those precious puppies! :grumble:

They are adorable . Thank you for giving them a loving home.

In His Love
Mich



earthkitty said:


> All I can say is that I am glad I didn't see the person doing it, because then I would be in jail for running him over and my husband would be stuck caring for all our animals by himself!!!!!
> 
> I just don't get why people would do this to tiny puppies. Older dogs admittedly are more difficult to place, but there are always people who will take puppies, especially when they know the likely fate that will befall the unwanted. Shelters, rescues, people like me, those things are always in place to stop this kind of behavior. As a matter of fact, the county animal shelter wasn't but fifteen minutes from where I found these babies.
> 
> ...


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank the Good Lord for people like you.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

They're little darlings. Thank you for rescuing them. They will be such a joy.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

They are adorable and you are an angel! Thank you so much for stopping and saving them. Thank you for opening your heart and home to them. They wil repay you tenfold with love and loyalty.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

They look adorable and thank you for taking them in, can we see more pictures of your Newfie please.

I have 2 Pyreenese who 5 generations back had a Newfie sire and my male is a throw back to his GGGGGSire. I just love these dogs.

Nancy


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I love Newfs, too, actually I am partial to all the giant breeds, which is why it is ironic that I now have these two littles in my life.

I've got more photos of Maybelline and ALL our other animals on our farm website. Maybelline is a Landseer Newf and I was lucky to get her. Not long after we got her the breeder sold all her black and whites to concentrate on the solid colors. I am doubly lucky because Mayb is the old body style, taller, thinner and longer muzzle, really beautiful to watch her run with her long legs. It's like watching a galloping horse. The newer body style is shorter and thicker, with a far shorter muzzle too.

I got her because at the time we had water on three sides of our property, and I had young children, so having a water rescue dog made me feel better. It is instinct for Newfs to pull people back to land, by their arm and almost always face up, they grab the arm in a specific way. And they are soft mouth dogs; Mayb caught a chicken and carried it around, I thought sure it was dead. It was not only fine, but didn't have a scratch on it.

I find working dogs, and their specialties, to be fascinating.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow. They are so lucky that you were driving by. And I hope that in the years you have them that they are as much a blessing to you as you were to them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

earthkitty said:


> I originally thought they were a Jack Russell/Chihuahua mix, but then found a pic of some rat terriers that look like them.


Jack Russell Terriers are a type of rat terrier. They certainly look like a JRT/rat terrier of some mix.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Adorable babies. Bless you and your husband.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

earthkitty said:


> All I can say is that I am glad I didn't see the person doing it, because then I would be in jail for running him over and my husband would be stuck caring for all our animals by himself!!!!!
> 
> I just don't get why people would do this to tiny puppies. Older dogs admittedly are more difficult to place, but there are always people who will take puppies, especially when they know the likely fate that will befall the unwanted. Shelters, rescues, people like me, those things are always in place to stop this kind of behavior. As a matter of fact, the county animal shelter wasn't but fifteen minutes from where I found these babies.
> 
> ...


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

New photos of The Littles, Walter and Duke. It is even more difficult to train these dogs, since they missed out on so much learnin from their mama. Walter has some aggression issues that I am dog whispering , and little Duke has some fear/confidence issues. They both are having a tough time learning acceptable boundaries for playing together, often crossing the line into fighting, never having been shown how to behave by other dogs. 

We are working on all of those issues, and they are very sweet little dogs. This is just another example of why puppies need their moms for AT LEAST eight weeks before being separated.

I am guessing they are about three months old, and it will be time soon for them to be neutered.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

More photos, the kitty is also a rescue from several years ago (along with his two pure white bothers and his mama, who sadly did not make it)...


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

They're SO cute! And that cat looks exactly like our dear departed Casper (who lived to be 19 years old).


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

They look very jack russel beagle mixish now that they have gotten a little bigger!


----------



## mrstillery09 (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh my word, they are so adorable! I love those round, cute little puppy bellies! I have no idea how anyone could ever just drop pups off like that. It just doesn't make sense. I'm glad you found them and are able to give them forever homes!


----------



## doxiemama (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you for rescuing them!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Just saw this thread and those puppies are so fortunate you saw them. Thank you for being so kind. It is nice to have people like you in this world!!

They look real healthy now!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Figured I should update on how they were doing -

Walter is 28 lbs, Duke is 23, which is just ridiculous! Duke is super sweet and cuddly (and looong), and Walter is sweet but he is... weird. He makes noises when you pet him. Really loud noises... it's like a mixture of a whine/growl but he's not being mean or anything, he's just noisy! He cracks me up. Anyway, they are both fat and happy. Here are some more recent pictures.


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

Is the "talker" the second one pictured? I ask because he definitely looks like he has beagle/hound of some kind in him, and our hounds are all big "babblers". Our one female, especially, has at least five everyday voice variations that aren't a bark. (She's a little "odd", too!)

Good for you for all you've done for them, and for understanding their special needs. One thing I learned from raising one brother/sister team was to do as much as possible with each one separately, in order to teach them to look to you, and have their own "personality" and strengths. It's so good that they have a Newfie mama to help teach them the ropes!

Love, love, love those ears!

Terri


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep, Walter (in the second picture) is the talker. Duke will too if you ask him too. 

Well, I suppose we should have done that a little more, because they are two peas in a pod now and definitely team up if they want to get into some kind of trouble.  We actually sold the Newfie several months ago when they were still puppies. She bullied our old lab and chased all livestock, also all of the cats. Where we live, we just couldn't handle that! So our lab has taken them in as her puppies, and they just adore her!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol, my lab is a puppy stealer too. She spends more time cuddling and licking Zip's puppies than Zip.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Is there anything nicer than a bat-eared dog? Thanks for the update!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for rescueing them. 
And, pls keep those pics coming, they are adorable...


----------

